# How to get women (social proof)



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

A very interesting and fairly accurate article.

http://www.girlschase.com/content/how-use-social-proof-get-girls


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Take a chill pill.

If you don't like it, go away.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Tanya1 said:


> I hate people who turn dating into a science. It's stupid, takes all the fun out of it if you're manipulating people into liking you. It's like you're trying to be Derren Brown or something but without any of the entertainment value.
> 
> Seriously though you need to chillax and stop posting this crap. It's like your sole reason for being on this forum is to tell everyone all about your silly social status theory. It's stupid because the people who agree have agreed, the people who don't never will, and you're just wasting your own time continuing to post this stuff over and over. We get what your opinion is, you don't have to keep shoving it down our throats man, jeez...


 Why are you mad? Because he is helping other men get girls and get laid? Is that it?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Seriously man,maybe you'd actually get a woman if you didn't spend all day on an Internet forum posting the same damn thing everyday about how it's only possible to get women with money and social status. It's starting to get really annoying that we cannot login here one day without seeing you post another new thread on the same damn topic. Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results and that's the track you're on right now with these threads.


I have a woman, troll.

GTFO.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

it helps more than your advice which is being yourself and all the personality crap.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

TPower said:


> I have a woman, troll.
> 
> GTFO.


Rofl @ you calling me a troll

Anyway I'm sorry for my initial post... It came off a little strong, that's why I deleted it. I'm just tired of seeing so much misogyny here these days. Never used to be this way


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Great, another idiotic thread about "what women want", and more pseudo-science passed off as inarguable fact. Who would make such a refreshingly original thread? Oh look who it is! That is a surprise!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Great, another idiotic thread about "what women want", and more pseudo-science passed off as inarguable fact. Who would make such a refreshingly original thread? Oh look who it is! That is a surprise!


If that advice is invalid, then so is all the "Be confident" BS. At least my advice means something and leads to results.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't you join some pickup forum or whatever to discuss this stuff? Why on this site?


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Works for both genders and for making friends, too. Not all the time or with everyone obviously.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Tanya1 said:


> Seriously though you need to chillax and stop posting this crap. It's like your sole reason for being on this forum is to tell everyone all about your silly social status theory. It's stupid because the people who agree have agreed, the people who don't never will, and you're just wasting your own time continuing to post this stuff over and over. We get what your opinion is, you don't have to keep shoving it down our throats man, jeez...


Yeah. I'm not sure why he hasn't been banned already. This is all he talks about, and is always antagonistic about it. Very trollish.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

TPower said:


> I have a woman, troll.
> 
> GTFO.


So I have to ask..with all your talk of ~social status~ being the one and only thing that women want. What status do you believe you possess that attracted your girlfriend? With all the time you spend on this site I'm guessing you're not actually a fortune 500 CEO in disguise.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

TPower said:


> I have a woman, troll.
> 
> GTFO.


Seriously, the more you post sht like this, I doubt it. If you had a girl, why tf would care so much about stuff like this?

You have to have a "pony in this race" as they say.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

How to get women = ask them out

Damn, someone should pay me for this information!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Tanya1 said:


> I hate people who turn dating into a science. It's stupid, takes all the fun out of it if you're manipulating people into liking you. It's like you're trying to be Derren Brown or something but without any of the entertainment value.


Would be kinda sad to have a relationship based on camera tricks :um


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> How to get women = ask them out
> 
> Damn, someone should pay me for this information!


Finally someone who knows what they're talking about regarding getting a woman!! I shouldn't have fallen for Tpower's trolling again


----------



## GoingBaldSucks (Mar 16, 2013)

afff said:


> it helps more than your advice which is being yourself and all the personality crap.


Agree. If being yourself worked, guys wouldn't seek advice.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Can't you join some pickup forum or whatever to discuss this stuff? Why on this site?


That's what I'm curious about, too.

Like, only 5 or so members actually believe your theories, TPower. Nobody else really cares or wants to hear it, it's not helping anybody except for the handful of people that buy into it out of a cynical life attitude. Why not post this on some sexism website or like a pickup website? The majority of the people here understand your theories and find them ridiculous. Yet it's like, a bombardment at this point. We get it, you don't need to keep saying it. Why keep doing it? The people you've "educated" get it, the rest of us don't care.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

afff said:


> it helps more than your advice which is being yourself and all the personality crap.


How exactly does it help more? I think it fuels your rage or merely allows you to feel superior. Does listening to his ridiculous advice get you girls any better than the advice given to you by the ACTUAL women on this forum, who should be the "experts" on what women want? No. But you choose to pay attention to it rather than to the advice given by the actual experts on women, the women themselves.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

lkkxm said:


> How exactly does it help more? I think it fuels your rage or merely allows you to feel superior. Does listening to his ridiculous advice get you girls any better than the advice given to you by the ACTUAL women on this forum, who should be the "experts" on what women want? No. But you choose to pay attention to it rather than to the advice given by the actual experts on women, the women themselves.


But women lie about what they want in a partner, to appear less shallow than men. None of us will actually admit that we want a man with high social status.

The experts are not us, but the wise men that can see through our facade!

:lol


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> But women lie about what they want in a partner, to appear less shallow than men. None of us will actually admit that we want a man with high social status.
> 
> The experts are not us, but the wise men that can see through our facade.
> 
> :lol


I would laugh if some men hadn't actually said that. Eh, I'll still laugh anyway, it's an amazing thought process that only the truly bitterly deluded members can possess, haha.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Barette said:


> I would laugh if some men hadn't actually said that. Eh, I'll still laugh anyway, it's an amazing thought process that only the truly bitterly deluded members can possess, haha.


I don't understand it. They literally use anything they don't like about themselves to blame and generalize all women lol. That's what I'm getting from all of this.
"I have little/no success with women, so it's because all women hate my lack of social status/my baldness/etc., and therefore women are shallow and evil."
They'll hunt for any evidence supporting their claim and back up other bitter members who spout the same ****, no matter how illogical or judgmental it is.

I feel sort of bad because they're obviously having a tough time, but several members here have tried to help them and they only agree with the negative comments. Even when people clearly give examples that prove them wrong...


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't understand it. They literally use anything they don't like about themselves to blame and generalize all women lol. That's what I'm getting from all of this.
> "I have little/no success with women, so it's because all women hate my lack of social status/my baldness/etc., and therefore women are shallow and evil."
> They'll hunt for any evidence supporting their claim and back up other bitter members who spout the same ****, no matter how illogical or judgmental it is.
> 
> I feel sort of bad because they're obviously having a tough time, but several members here have tried to help them and they only agree with the negative comments. Even when people clearly give examples that prove them wrong...


 well i've been doing the self improvement thing for over a year now and it hasnt helped.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> I don't understand it. They literally use anything they don't like about themselves to blame and generalize all women lol. That's what I'm getting from all of this.
> "I have little/no success with women, so it's because all women hate my lack of social status/my baldness/etc., and therefore women are shallow and evil."
> They'll hunt for any evidence supporting their claim and back up other bitter members who spout the same ****, no matter how illogical or judgmental it is.
> 
> I feel sort of bad because they're obviously having a tough time, but several members here have tried to help them and they only agree with the negative comments. Even when people clearly give examples that prove them wrong...


I used to get frustrated with that, but now I don't care. If they want to keep blaming their shortcomings on other people (even imagined shortcomings), then they can keep on doing it. It does amaze me, though, how willing they are to twist everything to support their own views. It's like, you're posting your own stories of women not being shallow or w/e else? You're lying, or that woman is an anomaly or extreme minority. You're a woman saying it's not true? Well you're just a liar. It's hilarious. But I'm not bothering with it anymore, if they want to keep with that it's fine, who gives a ****. Women everywhere aren't gonna cry over them giving up on dating, or giving up on women. All that negative attitude does is hurt them, no one else cares. Sad thing is they just don't see how much it hurts them in the long run.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

afff said:


> well i've been doing the self improvement thing for over a year now and it hasnt helped.


You've been alive 17 years, and most likely will be alive another 70. One single year is a drop in the bucket for you, it takes a lot to rewire the brain. Besides, IMO self-improvement is an endless process. You can never finish becoming a better person.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> You've been alive 17 years, and most likely will be alive another 70. One single year is a drop in the bucket for you, it takes a lot to rewire the brain. Besides, IMO self-improvement is an endless process. You can never finish becoming a better person.


 Well the fact that other people make friends and get girls 1000 times easier than me shows that it isn't helping me because I'm way behind them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

afff said:


> Well the fact that other people make friends and get girls 1000 times easier than me shows that it isn't helping me because I'm way behind them.


Well then that's just too bad. Get over it. It's flippant sounding, but it's all you can do. I met a girl who got impregnated by her own father. I know another girl who was hospitalized cause she developed schizophrenia. Another girl who was a crack addict and had to abort her kid cause she was using the entire time, without realizing she was pregnant. I'm not saying you have it easy in comparison, I'm just saying that life isn't perfect. All these people had friends and boyfriends/girlfriends too, but obviously are not what you'd call ahead in life.

We all have ****, man. Stop feeling sorry for yourself because you are not unique in that you have problems, you are not unique in that life **** on you, and you are not unique in that you are unhappy. All you can do is accept what life dumped on you, learn to deal with it, and move on with life. It's extraordinarily difficult at times, but it's all you can do. Or, you can keep your bitter attitude and keep thinking that life is just oh so hard for you, and that everyone else has it _so_ easy, but from the sound of your threads, that's not so great.

Plus, how does them having friends and getting girls mean that their life is great? I knew a girl who was cute and sweet and had friends and I was like "Damn, I wish I could be like her" turns out she was actually very suicidal and had to drop out of school because she was on the verge of a breakdown. I made friends with one of her friends, and my friend said that the girl would call her at 2 in the morning in tears, saying she was going to kill herself. She had friends, she was attractive, all those things that make her life look so great on the outside, but in actuality she was in a very dark place. I don't think making friends easily or having a relationship is the only factor in having a good life. Obviously, you can have those things and still have a ****ty as hell life.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

just so im clear, the advice from some of the females on this forum is i should change my personality, tone my body, in fact be someone totally different than who i am now= just be what women find attractive and after changing everything that was unique to me, i may then (if im lucky) get a girlfriend, am i correct?


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

You brought up all of these examples of people who have it worse than me. What you don't say is that there are lots of people much better of than me too. How can you have a positive attitude when there is nothing good? I have no support system. My parents don't take me seriously. That person in the psych ward and the crack addict what did they have? They had friends and lovers to lean on. I have no friends and no one who truely cares. At 17 I'm supposed to be having fun. Yet what am I doing? Everything is alot easier when you have some to lean on.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The best step to take in meeting a girl is to improve our SA. Put the desires on the back burner until we're socially capable of finding and maintaining a relationship.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

afff said:


> You brought up all of these examples of people who have it worse than me. What you don't say is that there are lots of people much better of than me too. How can you have a positive attitude when there is nothing good? I have no support system. My parents don't take me seriously. That person in the psych ward and the crack addict what did they have? They had friends and lovers to lean on. I have no friends and no one who truely cares. At 17 I'm supposed to be having fun. Yet what am I doing? Everything is alot easier when you have some to lean on.


People here try to support you. You don't listen to them.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

some do, some give ridiculous insulting advice and some just belittle me.


Also some of the people giving me advice are very attractive. I learned that from the [ost your picture thread. Everyone here is more attractive than me.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

life01 said:


> just so im clear, the advice from some of the females on this forum is i should change my personality, tone my body, in fact be someone totally different than who i am now= just be what women find attractive and after changing everything that was unique to me, i may then (if im lucky) get a girlfriend, am i correct?


It's just like if a fat girl wants more dates. She has to workout and get slim, right? It's the exact same thing.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

afff said:


> You brought up all of these examples of people who have it worse than me. What you don't say is that there are lots of people much better of than me too. How can you have a positive attitude when there is nothing good? I have no support system. My parents don't take me seriously. That person in the psych ward and the crack addict what did they have? They had friends and lovers to lean on. I have no friends and no one who truely cares. At 17 I'm supposed to be having fun. Yet what am I doing? Everything is alot easier when you have some to lean on.


 im sorry i have to disagree, can i give you 2 life lessons which i have learnt = imho the only person you can truly rely on is yourself and the 2nd life lesson is you do not control anything = once i had accepted these lessons, i was a lot happier


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

afff said:


> You brought up all of these examples of people who have it worse than me. What you don't say is that there are lots of people much better of than me too. How can you have a positive attitude when there is nothing good? I have no support system. My parents don't take me seriously. That person in the psych ward and the crack addict what did they have? They had friends and lovers to lean on. I have no friends and no one who truely cares. At 17 I'm supposed to be having fun. Yet what am I doing? Everything is alot easier when you have some to lean on.


Of course there'll be people better than you. No matter what you are, look like, or do, there'll be someone better. What can you do? Just drop the ego a bit and learn to accept that you are what you are. Change what you can and accept what you can't. It's incredibly difficult but it's not impossible.

And how do you know they have friends and lovers to lean on? Maybe they have friends, but not close ones. You can't know. You look at others from the outside and assume the inside is just as good. Yeah there's people with great support systems, but there's plenty without as well. I don't have a support system, and I hate that fact, but I like coming here because in a way, it fits the bill for the time being. I'm taking the time out to write out responses to you, maybe you think I'm spewing BS but I genuinely believe what I'm saying and hope that it helps. If you want to come up with a reason why what I'm saying can't apply to your life, and why what I'm saying is illogical, or flippant, or w/e else, then that's fine. But I, among others, have tried to help you. We aren't friends and we aren't lovers, but we're still _some_ form of support, until you find that actual support system. Maybe find a therapist. I've had ones I didn't like, but I've still managed to find ones I did. They don't need to try and help you, and they don't need to be great, maybe they just need to be someone you like talking to.

At 17 it feels like life is passing you by, but in actuality you have SO many years left. Keep working at it. Keep trying to improve. Keep doing what you can. Stop looking at everybody else. If you keep looking at other people, you'll keep seeing what you want to see, which is people in better positions than you. Because then you can keep wallowing. I didn't post those examples to be like "hey you have it good compared to them" I realize you're in your own hell and I sympathize with that, you don't have it good and you have obstacles in life that are difficult to deal with, no matter whether or not other people have it worse that doesn't mean you don't have it bad as well. But that also doesn't mean that it's hopeless for you. You're not even an adult yet, you can still work hard and still achieve great things, still design air crafts (if IIRC in your "about me"). Because you got some bad cards dealt to you, but at a certain point you have to accept your hand and learn how to live with it, because that's the first step in moving forward in life.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Theillusiveman said:


> It's just like if a fat girl wants more dates. She has to workout and get slim, right? It's the exact same thing.


 no its not = she doesnt have to change her personality just to get a partner


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

illmatic1 said:


> i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


Have only been reading the thread on and off, so not sure what this is a reply to, but it's very correct.
But I also think both this and these threads in general run into the problem of statistics vs the individual.
If I just want to meet women in general and I'm going to bars chatting up many different women over a longer time span, asking a generally successful guy for help is probably a good idea.
But if I want to attract a particular woman, there's no guarantee that his advice will help with her, because she might easily not fit what he's saying.

Everybody ought to acknowledge that people are individuals, they have their own ideas, thoughts and feelings and they aren't all the same.
But that doesn't mean there aren't trends and certain things that repeat more often than not.
Those two statements do not contradict each other.

It was brought up in a thread yesterday, I believe, that most men like big breasts, and that's probably true, but that doesn't mean there are men who don't.
I would feel saddened, bypassed and somehow invalidated in my priorities and wants though if girls talked about how all girls needed to enlarge their breasts to attract men.
I would feel uncomfortable if a girl got her breasts enhanced to win me over and would feel personally offended if a girl insisted that I as well liked big breasts, but just wouldn't admit it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

life01 said:


> just so im clear, the advice from some of the females on this forum is i should change my personality, tone my body, in fact be someone totally different than who i am now= just be what women find attractive and after changing everything that was unique to me, i may then (if im lucky) get a girlfriend, am i correct?


Can you tell me what users said that? o.o 
I'm just curious because I never noticed those kind of comments.

If you want a bunch of women flocking to you, then changing into society's definition of attractive would be helpful, yes.

However there are several guys who are not society's definition of attractive that have had dating experience. They just don't usually have hoards of women after them. And there's nothing wrong with that. _Most_ people don't have hoards of men/women after them. A lot of people find a partner being themselves. Obese people don't usually receive a lot of attention in the dating world, but there are both obese men and women in relationships. You can change yourself if it would make you feel better about yourself, but it's not usually necessary to acquire a relationship. A lot of people on here don't like themselves because they're overweight or unemployed or don't have any friends, for example. So my advice to them would be to work on improving their life first, so they can feel better about themselves before they start dating.



illmatic1 said:


> i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


Yes it might be helpful to hear advice from a man who is successful with women in the dating world. I'm sure he would have some useful tips. But keep in mind those tips will not work on all women.

Also, _most_ women aren't going to lie about what they want in a partner either. If I say I'm usually attracted to intelligent, nerdy, ambitious, slightly overweight men that what's I mean. It doesn't mean that this man who is successful with women is more accurate about telling you my own dating preferences just because he has had experience with women in general.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

illmatic1 said:


> i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


A woman knows what attracts her and what doesn't. If you have a question, why wouldn't you want to go straight to the source? If you want to learn someone's thoughts and opinions, the best way to find out is by asking them directly. Of course, no one woman (or even a group of women) can speak for all women everywhere. So ultimately if someone asks "what do women want?" there will never be one answer, because we all want something different. There may be similarities, but each one of us will differ in some way or another.

The main problem with what you're saying though, is that you're inadvertently implying that women are simpering idiots who have no idea what they want and need men to speak for them. You're implying that we go about our lives blissfully unaware of what we desire in a partner, and that we need men to discover that hidden knowledge for us. And that's just not true. You never hear anyone saying "Don't ask men what they want! They don't know!" Interesting that when a woman asks what men want, the same guys here who so quickly advise others not to listen to women have no problem speaking up for what guys want, and they are rarely dismissed or questioned.

Sure, you can ask a guy who has a girlfriend what he did to attract that girl, but the advice he gives will only be guaranteed to work if you're trying to get with his girlfriend or another girl who is very similar to her. What works with one woman may not work with another, because women are individuals, just like men.

So you can't really give catch-all advice that will be guaranteed to woo any woman. I know people don't like to hear that, because that makes dating scary and unpredictable. And, welp, I'm sorry but most social interactions ARE unpredictable, and the idea of rejection IS scary. That's just the way it is, and no amount of preparation or PUA advice will change that. You just have to put yourself out there. Sometimes it will work out fantastically and sometimes it won't. But when it does work out, you'll be glad that you didn't give up.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

life01 said:


> no its not = she doesnt have to change her personality just to get a partner


Well the fact is that women don't like the "wimpy" personality and prefer the more assertive type, no matter how much they say that doesn't matter, and as sexist as it may sound, it's a fact. I imagine it's just as big a turn off as a manly female.

The way I see it though, there's really no advantage to having the "wimpy" personilty type as a male because people take advantage of guys like that in nearly every aspect in life, so I consider it self improvement.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> Can you tell me what users said that? o.o
> I'm just curious because I never noticed those kind of comments.
> 
> If you want a bunch of women flocking to you, then changing into society's definition of attractive would be helpful, yes.
> However there are several guys who are not society's definition of attractive that have had dating experience. They just don't usually have hoards of women after them. And there's nothing wrong with that. _Most_ people don't have hoards of men/women after them. A lot people find a partner being themselves. Obese people don't usually receive a lot of attention in the dating world, but there are both obese men and women in relationships. You can change yourself if it would make you feel better about yourself, but it's not usually necessary to acquire a relationship. A lot of people on here don't like themselves because they're overweight or unemployed or don't have any friends, for example. So my advice to them would be to work on improving their life first, so they can feel better about themselves before they start dating.


 not searching the all the threads, but a typical example was that thread 'which of these physical atrocities do women find most unappealing in a guy'


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Its s*it like this that makes me realise even more that I'll never have a woman in my life.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

au Lait said:


> The main problem with what you're saying though, is that you're inadvertently implying that women are simpering idiots who have no idea what they want and need men to speak for them. You're implying that we go about our lives blissfully unaware of what we desire in a partner, and that we need men to discover that hidden knowledge for us.


That's not really what he said.
It's not about sexism at all - the same would be true the other way around.
It has nothing to do with being idiots or being "blissfully unaware", which at least to me bring to mind pictures of how women were seen in the 1950.
It's simply saying that we don't view ourselves with perfect clarity.
I think there's some truth to it when couples who have been married for a long time say their partner knows them better than they know themselves.
Their partner sees things they might not see themselves and their partner knows from experience how things affects them.

But I agree with the points about people being different and there being no catch-all approach.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

au Lait said:


> A woman knows what attract her and what doesn't. So I'd say that telling someone to ask women is better advice. Why wouldn't you go straight to the source? If you want to learn someone's thoughts and opinions, the best way to find out is by asking them directly. Of course, no one woman (or even a group of women) can speak for all women everywhere. So ultimately if someone asks "what do women want?" there will never be one answer, because we all want something different. There may be similarities, but each one of us will differ in some way or another.
> 
> *The main problem with what you're saying though, is that you're inadvertently implying that women are simpering idiots who have no idea what they want and need men to speak for them.
> *
> ...


lol... thats the last thing i was saying...1.) because if you actually read my post i said that gay and bi women were also pretty good sources for advice on attracting women, and last time i checked their sexuality doesnt change the fact that they are women too.... and 2.) because i think the same thing can be said for men... men know what its like to be men but really i would have no idea on how to attract another man if i were trying to give advice to a female friend... why? because i have no experience in attracting men as a woman...

as to why you took my post akin to calling all women "simpering idiots", i have no ****ing clue... and its a little irritating

and im not talking about guys who have girlfriends when i say "people who are succesful at attracting women" cause getting a gf can be pure luck... im talking about people who regularly have lots of girls who like them

my point is that, if a girl were to ask me how to attract a man the advice i would give would probably be bad advice... why? because the fact that i am a man, and behave like a man, and think like a man, is part of what makes me unattractive to other heterosexual males...and i think the same can be said for women giving advice to males on how to attract females... and from personal expereince...i know that i started getting more dates when i stopped listening to my sister, and my mom and my aunt and relied more on myself and help from my cousins and people like rymo and bwinger on this site...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

life01 said:


> just so im clear, the advice from some of the females on this forum is i should change my personality, tone my body, in fact be someone totally different than who i am now= just be what women find attractive and after changing everything that was unique to me, i may then (if im lucky) get a girlfriend, am i correct?












Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


 :rofl


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> Yes it might be helpful to hear advice from a man who is successful with women in the dating world. I'm sure he would have some useful tips. But keep in mind those tips will not work on all women.
> 
> Also, _most_ women aren't going to lie about what they want in a partner either. If I say I'm usually attracted to intelligent, nerdy, ambitious, slightly overweight men that what's I mean. *It doesn't mean that this man who is successful with women is more accurate about telling you my own dating preferences just because he has had experience with women in general.*


lol, i never said that a mans advice is 100% right all the time when it comes to attracting women cause it not even close to that...no ones advice is 100 % correct all the time...

and the part i bolded is actually part of my point... a woman can tell you 100% what *her preferences are* with out error... but she cant as easily tell you what will attract women in general because she is only her self... an individual... and unless she is bi or gay, she hasnt tried to attract girls in general... the type of guy who i would ask has had success with girls in general though... thus he would have noticed some patterns he has noticed in his experience in attracting girls in general... and also see my post in reply to au lait cause you both had similar points


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


Stuff like that just makes me want to commit suicide, I'm just a ****ing loser.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, a lot of action here.



au Lait said:


> So I have to ask..with all your talk of ~social status~ being the one and only thing that women want. What status do you believe you possess that attracted your girlfriend? With all the time you spend on this site I'm guessing you're not actually a fortune 500 CEO in disguise.


She has low social status herself and finds me very attractive.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Barette said:


> That's what I'm curious about, too.
> 
> Like, only 5 or so members actually believe your theories, TPower. Nobody else really cares or wants to hear it, it's not helping anybody except for the handful of people that buy into it out of a cynical life attitude. Why not post this on some sexism website or like a pickup website? The majority of the people here understand your theories and find them ridiculous. Yet it's like, a bombardment at this point. We get it, you don't need to keep saying it. Why keep doing it? The people you've "educated" get it, the rest of us don't care.


Yesterday, a woman came up to me on the chatroom to admit she agreed with most of my views on dating and attraction. She must be misogynistic too, mustn't she?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

illmatic1 said:


> i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


Agreed.



mezzoforte said:


> Yes it might be helpful to hear advice from a man who is successful with women in the dating world. I'm sure he would have some useful tips. But keep in mind those tips will not work on all women.
> 
> Also, _most_ women aren't going to lie about what they want in a partner either. If I say I'm usually attracted to intelligent, nerdy, ambitious, slightly overweight men that what's I mean. It doesn't mean that this man who is successful with women is more accurate about telling you my own dating preferences just because he has had experience with women in general.


Women wind up all the time with men who look nothing like the man they say they want on paper. I don't believe they deliberately lie about what they want, they simply state their standards based on what they feel would be right in a partner.

While men are mostly driven by their penises, women are mostly emotionally driven. Attraction is not a rational choice.

I don't doubt they like nice and caring guys, but does that alone triggers sexual attraction? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


lmao. So true. I just saved that to my computer I lol'ed so hard.

Did you make that yourself?


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm disappointed that (I feel) no one has read the article because it is actually very well written and an interesting take on human psychology.


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

TPower said:


> I'm disappointed that (I feel) no one has read the article because it is actually very well written and an interesting take on human psychology.


Yeah, I have to be honest, for that article, tr:dr, but i made for a great thread though.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

i do agree with some other posters, if a female asked me what i found attractive in females, the best i could say is what i consciously find attractive, would i even have the emotional intelligence to understand what i subconsciously find attractive in a female, maybe that's where the confusion lies


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

Rich91 said:


> Stuff like that just makes me want to commit suicide, I'm just a ****ing loser.


Why? It just shows what you can't be as a man in society to have success dating and what woman get a bit of a pass on, especially quietness.

I just laughed at it because it's so true. I guess the saying is true. A man makes his own.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Barette said:


> Of course there'll be people better than you. No matter what you are, look like, or do, there'll be someone better. What can you do? Just drop the ego a bit and learn to accept that you are what you are. Change what you can and accept what you can't. It's incredibly difficult but it's not impossible.
> 
> And how do you know they have friends and lovers to lean on? Maybe they have friends, but not close ones. You can't know. You look at others from the outside and assume the inside is just as good. Yeah there's people with great support systems, but there's plenty without as well. I don't have a support system, and I hate that fact, but I like coming here because in a way, it fits the bill for the time being. I'm taking the time out to write out responses to you, maybe you think I'm spewing BS but I genuinely believe what I'm saying and hope that it helps. If you want to come up with a reason why what I'm saying can't apply to your life, and why what I'm saying is illogical, or flippant, or w/e else, then that's fine. But I, among others, have tried to help you. We aren't friends and we aren't lovers, but we're still _some_ form of support, until you find that actual support system. Maybe find a therapist. I've had ones I didn't like, but I've still managed to find ones I did. They don't need to try and help you, and they don't need to be great, maybe they just need to be someone you like talking to.
> 
> At 17 it feels like life is passing you by, but in actuality you have SO many years left. Keep working at it. Keep trying to improve. Keep doing what you can. Stop looking at everybody else. If you keep looking at other people, you'll keep seeing what you want to see, which is people in better positions than you. Because then you can keep wallowing. I didn't post those examples to be like "hey you have it good compared to them" I realize you're in your own hell and I sympathize with that, you don't have it good and you have obstacles in life that are difficult to deal with, no matter whether or not other people have it worse that doesn't mean you don't have it bad as well. But that also doesn't mean that it's hopeless for you. You're not even an adult yet, you can still work hard and still achieve great things, still design air crafts (if IIRC in your "about me"). Because you got some bad cards dealt to you, but at a certain point you have to accept your hand and learn how to live with it, because that's the first step in moving forward in life.


 Thanks for supporting me. I am an adult though. I live in the adult world and do adults things. Not in high school anymore. Its not that it can't get better, its just by the time it does I'll probably be in my mid 20s. boom my youth is gone. That fact alone is depressing. That I will have to put in years of work just to have a chance at friends and women. You are right though. I do need to be more positive more so because it makes me feel better. It does nothing to actually change the reality of the situation however. Designing airplanes is out of question as I am no where intelligent enough for that. I've been learning how to live with my bad cards for almost 3 years now. I still don't know how to cope with the loneliness, uglyness, hatred and bitterness.


----------



## Mister Spirit (Mar 28, 2013)

afff said:


> I am an adult though. I live in the adult world and do adults things.


Didn't you say you were 17? :blank


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

Mister Spirit said:


> Didn't you say you were 17? :blank


i graduated high school early.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Dreday said:


> Seriously, the more you post sht like this, I doubt it. If you had a girl, why tf would care so much about stuff like this?
> 
> You have to have a "pony in this race" as they say.


(Just read your post)

You may call it interest on the subject. I hate hypocrisy in any shape or form, that's why I enjoy debating on the subject.

Nobody is going to improve anything in his life if he follows BS tips and advice.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

Men go after the wrong women. They always go for the extremely attractive terribly vain ones. 

You can't go after skanks and expect to get angels.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

arnie said:


> /
> 
> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


Yes, what great privilege that we're seen as boring, ornamental objects. :roll

I wonder if that's what you think of your own GF.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> Yes, what great privilege that we're seen as boring, ornamental objects. :roll
> 
> I wonder if that's what you think of your own GF.


Actually she's very intelligent and interesting to talk to, but my personal life really isn't relevant to this thread is it? You'll have to do better than Ad-Hominem attacks.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


Oh yes, because free drinks are totally worth inequality.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

arnie said:


> Actually she's very intelligent and interesting to talk too, but thanks for the Ad-Hominem attack.


It wasn't meant to be personal. It was meant to point at how ignorant what you posted is.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> Oh yes, because free drinks are totally worth inequality.


Women have all the same career and life opportunities that men do now. The remaining inequality is in the dating world.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

AllToAll said:


> It wasn't meant to be personal. It was meant to point at how ignorant what you posted is.


Lol, you can't take it back now. Your entire post was entirely focused on my personal life. You don't have an actual argument so you just cry "SEXISM!"


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> Women have all the same career and life opportunities that men do now. The remaining inequality is in the dating world.


That's HILARIOUS. You know which women have those opportunities? The ones willing to show off their bodies to get them.

Women who are deemed "unattractive" by society are ****ed. But who pays attention to those women anyways right?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> That's HILARIOUS. You know which women have those opportunities? The ones willing to show off their bodies to get them.
> 
> Women who are deemed "unattractive" by society are ****ed. But who pays attention to those women anyways right?


Actually less attractive women are more likely to be hired:

http://www.economist.com/node/21551535

But don't let facts get in the way, now.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol, you can't take it back now. Your entire post was entirely focused on my personal life.


A sentence concerning how you view your GF (based off that oh-so classy image) was focused on your entire life? 
If I planned to "take it back" I'd edit it.

For someone who knows what ad-hominem means I'd assume you'd also know what rhetoric is as well. :roll


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> Actually less attractive women are more likely to be hired:
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/21551535
> 
> But don't let facts get in the way, now.


Do you believe that ****? It's like those women who complain that they're too pretty. "People hate me because I'm too pretty...life is so unfair!!!"

That's bull****. Try actually being an ugly woman an see exactly where it gets you.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> Do you believe that ****? It's like those women who complain that they're too pretty. "People hate me because I'm too pretty...life is so unfair!!!"
> 
> That's bull****. Try actually being an ugly woman an see exactly where it gets you.


Hmm:

University study with a sample size of 2500

-or-

You with an emotional profanity laced argument based solely on personal experience.

Which one do I believe? :con

That's a toughy. :rofl


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

TPower said:


> Yesterday, a woman came up to me on the chatroom to admit she agreed with most of my views on dating and attraction. She must be misogynistic too, mustn't she?


I said sexist, not misogynist. And yes, she is sexist.

Nice job avoiding the question, too, btw.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> Hmm:
> 
> University study with a sample size of 2500
> 
> ...


I love when people who have absolutely no experience in a certain subject try to throw numbers at you. Because all statistics are completely true and the government never EVER lies to us.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Is Arnie trolling now?


I'd assume so. He might genuinely believe what he's saying, or maybe not, but either way he enjoys the rise he gets. I'd ignore what he says.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

arnie said:


> Lol, you can't take it back now. Your entire post was entirely focused on my personal life. You don't have an actual argument so you just cry "SEXISM!"


Of course. You edited your post. :roll

I have a laundry list of things to say in response to that, but I won't bother since you will most likely respond with GIFs or images, or just PM to passive-aggressively ***** at me.

Not in the mood for either.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> I love when people who have absolutely no experience in a certain subject try to throw numbers at you. Because all statistics are completely true and the government never EVER lies to us.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

So you believe everything your told then?

You know not everything you read on the I internet isn't true right? Or did I just spoil it for you?


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

illmatic1 said:


> i just wanted to say something really quick.... imo, telling someone to ask women for advice on attracting women is terrible advice...the best person to ask for advice is someone who is successful at attracting women, not the women themselves... why? cause although women do have experience being a woman, they dont really have any experience attracting other women(unless they are bi or gay)... and attracting, and being are two completely differnt things... and they are actually very conflicting things


this^^^ some of the women giving guys advice about dating on this site are seriously delusional.Attracting women is def NOT rocket science but it takes balls and practice.Most of the women on this site would have no clue how to bounce back from approaching a woman and getting rejected on an even somewhat regular basis.These guys are obsessed with attracting women because they can't do it.They are trying but their anxiety,depression negativity makes it 1000 times harder for them than a "normal" guy.Dating for women is a totally different experience(even for "weak,anxious.quiet women in general) than it is for men.Give these guys a break and let them vent.That's what the frustration forum is for.Put yourself in their shoes.If you were young and YES horny AND wanted to have a girlfriend it's not as easy as "just be yourself".Getting laid and having a gf is HUGE when you're a young guy.I had to tell white lies once in a while and fake confidence all the time to get women to date me.I had to "act" outgoing and extroverted.It was hard but i did it,but not everyone can.No more advice or telling guys they can't vent about not getting laid or having a gf.It can be really frustrating so pls give them a break.My advice is to pm a guy that's been there and had success.There are guys like that on this site and would probably be happy to try and help.

btw, i didn't bother watching the ops video or whatever that was in full disclosure but i'm sure it had to do with social status.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> So you believe everything your told then?
> 
> You know not everything you read on the I internet isn't true right? Or did I just spoil it for you?


In other words: You have no facts or logic to back your argument up. I'm just wrong because you say so. Okay then.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

It doesn't make someone stupid to have little understanding of the underlying processes behind why they make decisions and what attracts them to people. You can't understand every single factor that impacts your decisions whether you're a man or a woman because so much about attraction is subconscious. That still applies whether or not you also make conscious decisions about it.
It would be nice if some of the people on this forum arguing against sexism directed at women would argue more logically. Denying that there's any truth in this is just showing a lack of understanding of basic human psychology. Just because you are faced with an illogical argument rife with generalisations doesn't mean you have to respond with one.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fruitcake said:


> It doesn't make someone stupid to have little understanding of the underlying processes behind why they make decisions and what attracts them to people. You can't understand every single factor that impacts your decisions whether you're a man or a woman because so much about attraction is subconscious. That still applies whether or not you also make conscious decisions about it.
> It would be nice if some of the people on this forum arguing against sexism directed at women would argue more logically. Denying that there's any truth in this is just showing a lack of understanding of basic human psychology. Just because you are faced with an illogical argument rife with generalisations doesn't mean you have to respond with one.


i just took ambien and maybe that's why i don't get this^^ but there are basic rules for attracting women(in general-of course there are exceptions)but to deny you have to do certain things as a man to attract women on a regular basis doesn't make sense.I'm a guy who grew up without internet or basic info. on women and i figured it out on my own but it took determination to figure it out quickly in order to be successful at it.I was in societies' eyes not a winner and not someone with social status but i did just fine meeting women.Some of the advice given on this site by women is just not true.I know because i'm an older guy and i've lived it.I have seen and done it many times.To any guys on this site no offense to the women but they don't know what it takes to be a man and attract girls and find a gf or wife or sex or whatever.They always seem convinced that they do though.I'm not a women hater so don't get me wrong, i think both sexes suck(in general again)but for maybe different reasons.I like women and have friends that are women.Just don't take dating advice from them and don't listen to them when it comes to this one subject.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Being who you are and exuding confidence in that fact regardless what others may think (or assume). People may scoff and be jealous at those who may act unfavorably (your so called jerks, alphas, attention seekers, shallow folk) and despite this find success, but the difference is they dont care what people think of them. To me, if you are going to be genuine, it shouldnt be something forced or take extreme effort. So, yes, being yourself is what someone will find attractive, and what makes us unique is what people find attractive.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

How the **** did this stupid thread get to 5 pages?


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> Actually less attractive women are more likely to be hired:
> 
> http://www.economist.com/node/21551535
> 
> But don't let facts get in the way, now.


I was kinda excited to see a scientific study being quoted on this thread so I actually took the time to find this article and read the abstract and scan the pdf.

I didn't really read the article posted on that website but this study *did not* find evidence to support the claim that less attractive women are more likely to be hired. It found that women who do not include a picture on their cv are more likely to receive a callback than both "attractive" and "plain-looking" women who do include their picture.

I don't have any input into the argument though. Except, I believe all women have made great strides in the career world and not all (or even most) successful women have had to use their looks to get there


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

elle3 said:


> I was kinda excited to see a scientific study being quoted on this thread so I actually took the time to find this article and read the abstract and scan the pdf.
> 
> I didn't really read the article posted on that website but this study *did not* find evidence to support the claim that less attractive women are more likely to be hired. It found that women who do not include a picture on their cv are more likely to receive a callback than both "attractive" and "plain-looking" women who do include their picture.
> 
> I don't have any input into the argument though. Except, I believe all women have made great strides in the career world and not all (or even most) successful women have had to use their looks to get there


Do you have a link to the the study? The Economist is a pretty reputable source, so I would be interested to see if they actually got it wrong.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

arnie said:


> Do you have a link to the the study?


Opps, sorry...

http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1705244


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

elle3 said:


> Opps, sorry...
> 
> http://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=1705244


From the paper:

Among females, no-picture CVs elicit the highest response rate at 16.6% followed by plain females at 13.6% and attractive females at 12.8%.


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

That is correct but the difference is not significant - "However, the response rates of attractive and plain females do not differ significantly from one another (p = .69)" 

I went ahead and read the economist article and I can see where it is coming from... attractive women don't have a huge advantage over unattractive women. However, the main findings here have to do with the use of a picture and response rates, not necessarily end of day hiring. I do believe this study gives support to the idea that being attractive is not always as helpful as some believe but to say that attractive women are less likely to be hired is not supported by this data.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


You know you have it pretty good when your main concern in life is figuring out how to find a date.

Yes, that is a result of patriarchy. Do enjoy your privilege.



arnie said:


> Women have all the same career and life opportunities that men do now.


Spoken like someone who's never been intimidated by subtle sexism in the workplace. You know, the worst kind. The one you know is there but can't quite prove so people who don't know about your situation firsthand just start telling you it's all in you head.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Tanya1 said:


> I hate people who turn dating into a science. It's stupid, takes all the fun out of it if you're manipulating people into liking you. It's like you're trying to be Derren Brown or something but without any of the entertainment value.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

arnie said:


> Welcome to the patriarchy. Enjoy your privilege.


 Patriarchy isn't just about privilege- this idea seems to crop up a lot on this forum, guys being bitter about these things and not realising that patriarchy has adverse affects for both genders.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Theillusiveman said:


> Why? It just shows what you can't be as a man in society to have success dating and what woman get a bit of a pass on, especially quietness.
> 
> I just laughed at it because it's so true. I guess the saying is true. A man makes his own.


So therefore that = no women

No women = loneliness


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

why does most post on here end up in a gender war??? the guys that are posting this stuff are pissed due to they dont have a gf or just having a bad day females do the same i work with mostly females and they will say **** to me like o you had a man look o us women are always right womens work is never done and so on and you know what men are the same women winge and ***** all the time women just like spending money i could go on and on
and these forums are the same so eather sex is not perfect males will screw up and so will females


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

MrQuiet76 said:


> How the **** did this stupid thread get to 5 pages?


I wonder the same about the 1000 other threads like this. It's a shame to see this thread get all the attention. It was clearly created to get a rise from people.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Cam1 said:


> I wonder the same about the 1000 other threads like this. It's a shame to see this thread get all the attention. It was clearly created to get a rise from people.


 I partly agree, and sometimes I feel i shouldn't even respond to threads like this...... but on the other hand I hate for people to be able to spout BS, especially if it is offensive, without being challenged....... a tricky dilemna.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I wonder the same about the 1000 other threads like this. It's a shame to see this thread get all the attention. It was clearly created to get a rise from people.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> but on the other hand I hate for people to be able to spout BS, especially if it is offensive, without being challenged....... a tricky dilemna.


Yeah, I know what you mean. The OP has 2000+ posts and it's all the same BS. Hard not to get annoyed by that.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

arnie said:


> In other words: You have no facts or logic to back your argument up. I'm just wrong because you say so. Okay then.


Dude your completely missing the point. I'VE BEEN THERE. As have many other women.

When your watching the news, and their talking about the war...who do you believe? The reporters, or the people who are actually there in it?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

:c y is no1 using the thread i created for this, makes me feel unwanted ;(


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

Twinkiesex said:


> I love when people who have absolutely no experience in a certain subject try to throw numbers at you. Because all statistics are completely true and the government never EVER lies to us.


Shut up already. Statistics are there for a reason. I swear with some of the annoying women and men on here its "oh don't generalize and rely on stereoypes", but when you present them with statistics its "oh noez, you think throwing numbers at me will change my perspective! omg the govrnment liez to uz all the tiemz!"

Stop debating idiot.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

brohuey said:


> Shut up already. Statistics are there for a reason. I swear with some of the annoying women and men on here its "oh don't generalize and rely on stereoypes", but when you present them with statistics its "oh noez, you think throwing numbers at me will change my perspective! omg the govrnment liez to uz all the tiemz!"
> 
> Stop debating idiot.


Wow...What are we 12? How about we grow up and put away the 7th grade insults.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a general question

Has anyone on here ever dated a black woman before? 

Black women are hot


----------



## Keyz (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont really know why the OPs views are so controversial. The laws governing human mate selection have been studied extensively, and they have come to more or less the same conclusion

Men are attracted more to physical beauty, which serves as an indicator of health and fertility, whereas women are attracted more to a man's social position -- how integrated he is in society (this tends to go by the euphemistic name 'resourcefulness' in the evo-psych literature, because scientists don't like to offend.

Im also amused by all the accusations of "sexism" being thrown around on here. If I said that men chose their sexual mates according to mainly looks, no one would argue with me. No one would accuse me of being sexist against other men. It's only when you state the fact that women are attracted to men who display the highest social status/dominance that people get their panties in a bunch. Because, as we all know, women are unfathomably complex and much harder to understand then us brutish, sex-obsessed male simpletons.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

keyz said:


> i dont really know why the ops views are so controversial. The laws governing human mate selection have been studied extensively, and they have come to more or less the same conclusion
> 
> men are attracted more to physical beauty, which serves as an indicator of health and fertility, whereas women are attracted more to a man's social position -- how integrated he is in society (this tends to go by the euphemistic name 'resourcefulness' in the evo-psych literature, because scientists don't like to offend.
> 
> Im also amused by all the accusations of "sexism" being thrown around on here. If i said that men chose their sexual mates according to mainly looks, no one would argue with me. No one would accuse me of being sexist against other men. It's only when you state the fact that women are attracted to men who display the highest social status/dominance that people get their panties in a bunch. Because, as we all know, women are unfathomably complex and much harder to understand then us brutish, sex-obsessed male simpletons.


fffffffffffckingretpost


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Keyz said:


> women are unfathomably complex and much harder to understand then us brutish, sex-obsessed male simpletons.


 Speak for yourself you exceptional fool.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

MrQuiet76 said:


> Rofl @ you calling me a troll
> 
> Anyway I'm sorry for my initial post... It came off a little strong, that's why I deleted it. I'm just tired of seeing so much misogyny here these days. Never used to be this way


Your avatar... LOL


----------

